
Microsoft's $200m Wunderlist is down - laktak
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/22/wunderlist_down_outage/
======
pawadu
> Mobile to-do list Wunderlist, bought by Microsoft for a reported
> $100m-$200m, is down with no immediate prospect of recovery.

Maybe they _just_ realized they already have OneNote and don't really need
this...

